
Mitigation for Intel GPU Vulnerability Obliterates Gen7 iGPU Performance - ENOTTY
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel-gen7-hit&num=1
======
alakrit
List of recently released Intel security updates (including this one):
[https://www.us-cert.gov/ncas/current-
activity/2020/01/14/int...](https://www.us-cert.gov/ncas/current-
activity/2020/01/14/intel-releases-security-updates)

